# Official LIVE Smackdown Discussion Thread 12/21



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hoping for Miz to steal another win, but I'm sure Orton will take it.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Prediction for smackdown tonight.

Dolph Ziggler and Vickie Guerrero beat John Cena in a Handicap Match.

CM Punk will cost John Cena the match.

Cody Rhodes and Alberto Del Rio beat Santino Marella & Vladimir Kozlov for the WWE Tag Team Titles.

Kofi Kingston beat Jack Swagger in a number one Contender match.

Melina and Michelle McCool and Layla beat Natalya and Beth Phoenix and Kelly Kelly in a 6 diva tag team match.

Edge beat Kane for the World Heavyweight Championship.


Randy Orton beat The Miz.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Is Orton vs. Miz for the WWE Title?

If it is for the title then I'm expecting a Miz victory with help from Riley & Cole.

If it's not for the title then I'm expecting an Orton win with help from Morrison.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

^ Non-title, otherwise they would have said it.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> Is Orton vs. Miz for the WWE Title?
> 
> If it is for the title then I'm expecting a Miz victory with help from Riley & Cole.
> 
> If it's not for the title then I'm expecting an Orton win with help from Morrison.


The Miz vs. Randy Orton in a non-title match 

from : http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/18773/


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> Is Orton vs. Miz for the WWE Title?
> 
> If it is for the title then I'm expecting a Miz victory with help from Riley & Cole.
> 
> If it's not for the title then I'm expecting an Orton win with help from Morrison.


If it was for the title, then what was the point of Morrison vs Sheamus at TLC and the announcers on Raw repeatedly saying "John Morrison is the #1 contender for the WWE Championship"? fpalm


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

So the brand split is over then? or are we supposed to just forget about it because its Xmas?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Christian Miztake said:


> So the brand split is over then? or are we supposed to just forget about it because its Xmas?


--The brand extension will be kind of put on the back burner from now through Mania, at least according to current plans. Smackdown talent is expected on Raw tonight, and Vice Versa for tomorrow, and it will be that way more often than in past months going forward.


from : http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/18771/


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

morris3333 said:


> --The brand extension will be kind of put on the back burner from now through Mania, at least according to current plans. Smackdown talent is expected on Raw tonight, and Vice Versa for tomorrow, and it will be that way more often than in past months going forward.
> 
> 
> from : http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/18771/


Fair enough, thanks.

As long as they use the opportunity to test the waters with emerging talent and try out new matchups, rather than just an excuse to give John Cena another 2 hours of airtime a week.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Christian Miztake said:


> So the brand split is over then? or are we supposed to just forget about it because its Xmas?


RAW wrestlers always appear on special episodes of SD.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> If it was for the title, then what was the point of Morrison vs Sheamus at TLC and the announcers on Raw repeatedly saying "John Morrison is the #1 contender for the WWE Championship"? fpalm


Oh my bad.

I mean there's never been a world title match after someone has been named a #1 contender for the title.

I mean because I clearly remember in 2005, Chris Jericho becoming the #1 contender for the WWE Championship against John Cena (who he was feuding with) and Cena having to defend his title against Carlito and if Carlito won, Jericho would've faced Carlito for the title instead.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

just...keep the cena to a minimum...please....


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Sucks that people in canada don't get to see this till friday unless they watch it online or something


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh look, it's Raw featuring SD superstars.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Hell yes, this is going to be so awesome. A LIVE SmackDown!
Can't wait, hoping for a good show.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

TLC PPV Live 1am
Raw Live 2am
Smackdown Live 2am

Looks like im stopping up late for a third night in a row


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Is the starting time same as for last night's RAW?
EDIT: Lol, epic crosspost with Leon79.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

This is a joke... why is Randy Orton facing the Miz on Smackdown? And what is the point of John Cena appearing? How is this helping build Smackdown's brand?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I hope a tag team title match and world title match happen on smackdown tonight.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

gilgamesh said:


> This is a joke... why is Randy Orton facing the Miz on Smackdown? And what is the point of John Cena appearing? How is this helping build Smackdown's brand?


It's to promote the end of the brand extension


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I hope Punk appears and owns Cena again.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like I'll have to try and find a decent stream for tonight


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Hoping for Miz to steal another win, but I'm sure Orton will take it.


Maybe interference from someone we don't expect to start a new feud with Orton going into the Rumble?


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Should be a fun show, let's hope Ziggler gets the win here


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

gilgamesh said:


> This is a joke... why is Randy Orton facing the Miz on Smackdown? And what is the point of John Cena appearing? How is this helping build Smackdown's brand?


It gives people hope that SD is watchable for once in a long time.

I think we may get a hint of Undertaker tonight as well.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

CM Punk plzzzzzzz!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Smackdown on Friday, Tribute to the troops on Saturday, TLC on Sunday, Raw on Monday and tonight, Smackdown! I'm losing so much sleep over the WWE.


----------



## vogue (Jun 22, 2005)

People are getting annoyed because Raw guys are going to be on Smackdown, but as others have said it's like this for pretty much every 'special' WWE episode. This is a live Smackdown, making it a special episode, so Raw guys are involved. 

When Raw has special episodes, like their 3 hour ones, Smackdown superstars are ALWAYS involved, HEAVILY. I mean, Old School Raw, KOTR and Slammy's all had large amount of Smackdown talent featured. It's WWE's way of making the shows stand out. I don't see the issue here, technically, they can put whoever the hell they want on their broadcasts. The Miz Vs Orton is a big match, could be a good one, and no-one would mind seeing it on Raw, so to get annoyed at something you don't even mind seeing is pretty stupid. The Smackdown brand wrestlers will dominate the majority of the show anyway.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

morris3333 said:


> my Prediction for smackdown tonight.
> 
> Dolph Ziggler and Vickie Guerrero beat John Cena in a Handicap Match.
> 
> ...


I actually hope something like that happens. Santlov may be the worst team to represent the WWE as tag champs ever! At least Billy and Chuck were entertaining.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I can only watch the first 30-45 mins, hope its entertaining.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i think edge is gonna face kane for the title ina rematch ...just my gut feeling.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

^Hope not. I hope Alberto Del Rio is involved in a fued with Edge somehow.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

they should start the show with 10 minutes of " Ladies and gentlemen please welcome your new and for the 10th times World Champion The Rated-R Superstar..... Edge "


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Just added to tonight’s live SmackDown on USA Network at 9/8 Central: Rey Mysterio and Kofi Kingston vs. Alberto Del Rio and Jack Swagger!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*sigh* They're gonna job ADR out again. Swagger is doom, you see him on the card and you know it's over...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> *sigh* They're gonna job ADR out again. Swagger is doom, you see him on the card and you know it's over...


I bet Swagger takes the fall.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Also, hope not. But Rey will probaly 619 both of them, and bury them both.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's still a loss...

I can't believe I actually have to cheer for Swagger tonight. :argh:


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Rey Mysterio and Kofi Kingston will beat Alberto Del Rio and Jack Swagger.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Give Alberto Del Rio the damn title.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

King Kenny is correct. Alberto Del Rio must be made World Heavyweight Champion. Every other superstar on SmackDown sucks. (other than Christian who's injured)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm not going to follow the big number of people who are convinced that Christian is becoming world heavyweight champion now because Edge is now the champion. I would love for it to happen, I would mark out to the extreme. But to many times have I got my hopes up, made theories, and came to my own conclusions that he'd become champ, and it never happened. I'd rather predict it won't happen, and be happily suprised if it did.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Im still wondering how the raw gm is now making matches on smackdown.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

King Kenny said:


> I'm not going to follow the big number of people who are convinced that Christian is becoming world heavyweight champion now because Edge is now the champion. I would love for it to happen, I would mark out to the extreme. But to many times have I got my hopes up, made theories, and came to my own conclusions that he'd become champ, and it never happened. I'd rather predict it won't happen, and be happily suprised if it did.


Neither am I. 

I call those people "idiots".


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

Oscirus said:


> Im still wondering how the raw gm is now making matches on smackdown.


Because the GM is also the Bookah!

As in GM = Booker T


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hoping for Punk to be on commentary.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Just ate some cookies and pistachios. Grabbing a chinese menu, just got high and gonna do it again. Let's do wwe. You love a dumb, lazy audience, right? I will cheer stupidly for something.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Prediction: Delrio Kane team loses to edge mysterio in the mainevent as once again mysterio goes over delrio


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Oscirus said:


> Prediction: Delrio Kane team loses to edge mysterio in the mainevent as once again mysterio goes over delrio


This won't happen because Mysterio and Kingston are taking on Del Rio and Swagger.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Am not sure am going to watch it tonight am soooo tired


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Not looking forward to Tuesday Night Raw, I mean Smackdown. >.>


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jordo said:


> Am not sure am going to watch it tonight am soooo tired


Stay strong and stay up.

It's my third night in a row in these live threads


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Stay strong and stay up.
> 
> It's my third night in a row in these live threads


Do you live in the UK?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

leon79 said:


> Stay strong and stay up.
> 
> It's my third night in a row in these live threads


Yeah me to, oh your from warrington no way i live right near there


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Do you live in the UK?


Read his location <


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jordo said:


> Yeah me to, oh your from warrington no way i live right near there


Yeah mate, great place to live


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

This is my 4th Straight night of staying up late for Wrestling. After ROH, TLC & Raw. Excited for tonight


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Read his location <


Lol i see


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hopefully this is as good as RAW.......but a better ending. haha. 
I'm ready for another Kofi match, he's been in some great matches recently!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

College tomorrow yet I have to stay up and hope ADR beats Rey.


That means I actually want Swagger to do well also :shocked:


----------



## laking77 (Feb 21, 2010)

can someone pm me a stream link?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

leon79 said:


> Yeah mate, great place to live


I live in runcorn


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cant wait to see Alberto, hopefully the crowd is hot!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Jordo said:


> I live in runcorn


Great. I'll have 2 pints of lager and a packet of crisps please


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Any chance we will hear "Just Close Your Eyes" tonight?


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Will watch for Orton and Ziggler/Cena. 

Rest of the show can go screw itself.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Del Rio and Swagger... I never though I could love and hate a team so much at the same time


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Dug2356 said:


> Great. I'll have 2 pints of lager and a packet of crisps please


Lol ive just been watching that then

Whats the matches tonight?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Like Leon and Jordo, Bubs is representing the North West. Keeping it safe from those southern shandy drinking poofters.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

leon79 said:


> Stay strong and stay up.
> 
> It's my third night in a row in these live threads


We are one (and we wont tire)


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Much snow up north guys?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> Much snow up north guys?


yeah, and plenty of it.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> Like Leon and Jordo, Bubs is representing the North West. Keeping it safe from those southern shandy drinking poofters.


I Hate Shandy and i aint no poof.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

BambiKiller said:


> Much snow up north guys?


Not much, the South is getting the brunt of it as well as Scotland/Wales but meh it's Scotland/Wales. Nearly killed myself a few times driving today though. Road tax should cover more roads getting gritted.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

seems to be clearing here.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Like Leon and Jordo, Bubs is representing the North West. Keeping it safe from those southern shandy drinking poofters.


North west represent

what you drinking tonight?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Dug2356 said:


> I Hate Shandy and i aint no poof.


It's a term of endearment 



Jordo said:


> North west represent
> 
> what you drinking tonight?


Wife Beater.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I feel left out now, being from the Cesspit of Britain (Birmingham)


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

BambiKiller said:


> I feel left out now, being from the Cesspit of Britain (Birmingham)


It's the best part of the country, the ideal distance away from cockneys, scousers and mancs.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

YOU feel left out? I'm in Virginia and am having to half guess at your lexicon.


Fuuuuck, I just hit 1337 posting. I feel like deleting posts now.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> Much snow up north guys?


Yeah quite a bit


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> YOU feel left out? I'm in Virginia and am having to half guess at your lexicon.







In all seriousness though, you can travel for 60 miles in England and you'll have a completely different sounding accent and colloquialisms.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> It's the best part of the country, the ideal distance away from cockneys, scousers and mancs.


I just see Birmingham has the first port of call for the Polish >.>


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> It's a term of endearment
> 
> 
> 
> Wife Beater.


I got 3 big bottles of beer for a 5ver san miguel, tingstuio and cobra incase santio comes on the screen


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Orton to win tonight by DQ and Teddy Long/RAW GM to announce Miz/Orton cage match for Monday.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

God that Christmas music on that Sky advert gets on my nerves so much!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

BambiKiller said:


> I just see Birmingham has the first port of call for the Polish >.>


We have a lot of Polish up in Lancashire too, in fact I had a guy called Majic do my kitchen, did a great job as well lol.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

here we go!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*And Here............We.............Go! *


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> In all seriousness though, you can travel for 60 miles in England and you'll have a completely different sounding accent and colloquialisms.


Technically, my ability to speak english is why I am able to even guess at your lexicon. That and exposure through various sources of media. Take for instance cockneys. I think the accents hot on chicks. Etc and so forth. I am rambling now, far too high to have a keyboard.....wow 1338.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Heeeeeeere we go.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Here we go!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

here we goooooooooooooo wait why am i excited?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Jordo said:


> I got 3 big bottles of beer for a 5ver san miguel, tingstuio and cobra incase santio comes on the screen


Only got a 4 pints of Stella, mixing my drinks with coffee to keep me awake. I have work tomorrow.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This song is probably the reason I don't watch Smackdown.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Someone please pm me a stream


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

For the third straight night, here we go!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Forgot I can't fast forward through this TERRIBLE beginning......F!


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> here we goooooooooooooo wait why am i excited?


Lol, its Dolph


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

here we go


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

God I hate Green Day, they should be lined against the wall and shot.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Well San Antonio, how much do you think they'll tease a Michaels appearance?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Great start to ra i mean smackdown


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Is it just me or does Smackdown being live seem really cool? I'm excited about this


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

and orton vs. miz to start the show.....WOAH


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Randy Fuckin Orton


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Already? something fishy is gonna happen


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh look it's a Raw guy starting a Smackdown show...

Cole: hello everyone and welcome to Tuesday night Raw >.>


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Kicking it off with one of the big matches *


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Only got a 4 pints of Stella, mixing my drinks with coffee to keep me awake. I have work tomorrow.


Me to am here for you bro to keep you awake


----------



## laking77 (Feb 21, 2010)

can someone pm me a stream link?


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

WOO HOO! My hometown!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sucks. New pose sucks.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Someone needs to get punted.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why. Is. Striker. On. Commentary.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Opening with Miz vs Orton. Buh?

lol THA Miz!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

oh my god riley actually owns a pair of jeans!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

lol at A-Ri practically going into the crowd and screaming :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Haha, I forgot the guy announces Miz like an idiot lol


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm kind of calling a random appearance from the RAW GM, here to interfere in SD affairs for no apparant reason.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope this is Tuesday Night Raw. They owe me a redo for last night.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh god. Randy Orton to start the show.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

Chimel says the miz like a douche.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Awesome RAW with blue ropes.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

ooooh the irony... opening Smackdown in 2010, where they both debuted >.>


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

barnesk9 said:


> Is it just me or does Smackdown being live seem really cool? I'm excited about this


I still don't understand why they don't have it live. 
I wouldn't mind watching WWE 2 nights in a row. It's not like I look forward to Friday because of Smackdown. Haha.




Who's the ring announcer for Smackdown?? I always forget, but I LOVE how he says

THE

MIZ! Haha. It's how Miz says it.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Another good crowd


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Some one pm stream please


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

stone cold randy orton


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Orton has now added Powerbomb, Thez Press, and Angle Slam to his moveset.*


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

stone cold


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

WE HATE Cena guy there!!


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Orton really has been using some new moves lately.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ok, Orton's trying too hard with the ripping off of other stars' signature moves. First the Olympic Slam, now the Austin style Thesz press. Is he gonna do the people's elbow next?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

No DDT there? Odd


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Orton is really losing his style, he is becoming a stone cold clone


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I like Miz's new attire.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Did I miss something or is there a reason that Alex Riley is carrying around an unmarked briefcase?

I understood him carrying around Miz's MITB briefcase, but this is just dumb. It doesn't even any aesthetic appeal. At least the MITB briefcase gave the 'apprentice' gimmick a bit more reason.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Surprised the dude with the we hate Cena shirt has the balls to turn up in it after being owned by Cena last night.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Randy Orton a Marine? I thought he went AWOL from Boot Camp?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Nvm :S already found one


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Near said:


> Did I miss something or is there a reason that Alex Riley is carrying around an unmarked briefcase?
> 
> I understood him carrying around Miz's MITB briefcase, but this is just dumb. It doesn't even any aesthetic appeal. At least the MITB briefcase gave the 'apprentice' gimmick a bit more reason.


He carries the belt in there, they showed that at TLC.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Near said:


> Did I miss something or is there a reason that Alex Riley is carrying around an unmarked briefcase?
> 
> I understood him carrying around Miz's MITB briefcase, but this is just dumb. It doesn't even any aesthetic appeal. At least the MITB briefcase gave the 'apprentice' gimmick a bit more reason.


Well it's the case Miz keeps his belt in and also doubles as a handy weapon.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Near said:


> Did I miss something or is there a reason that Alex Riley is carrying around an unmarked briefcase?
> 
> I understood him carrying around Miz's MITB briefcase, but this is just dumb. It doesn't even any aesthetic appeal. At least the MITB briefcase gave the 'apprentice' gimmick a bit more reason.


he carries the wwe championship in there


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Near said:


> Did I miss something or is there a reason that Alex Riley is carrying around an unmarked briefcase?
> 
> I understood him carrying around Miz's MITB briefcase, but this is just dumb. It doesn't even any aesthetic appeal. At least the MITB briefcase gave the 'apprentice' gimmick a bit more reason.


WWE laughs at your confusion


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Near said:


> Did I miss something or is there a reason that Alex Riley is carrying around an unmarked briefcase?
> 
> I understood him carrying around Miz's MITB briefcase, but this is just dumb. It doesn't even any aesthetic appeal. At least the MITB briefcase gave the 'apprentice' gimmick a bit more reason.


Miz had the belt in that case in a backstage promo once. since then rileys carried it.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Raw show number 2


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

At this point should we even call Orton the Viper? I'm still an Orton mark but they've changed so much of his character since he won the belt in September.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

I have been DVR'ing Raw for the past few months and, obviously, haven't ordered any PPV's, so I must have missed the promo that explained that.

Thanks.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Good match so far.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Haha, stairs look cool.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Come on Miz, you need to win this one.*


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Orton and Miz are putting on a great match so far.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I put a cup of coffee on the fact we'll return to a headlock.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hate adverts


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

What you drawn today love, a boat (just for the uk viewers)


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Randys ''5 moves of doom'' is similar to Cena's.

Cena: Shoulder block x2, opponent misses clothesline, that spin-out bomb thing, You can't see me, FU
Orton: Clothesline x2, opponent misses clothesline, powerslam, rope ddt, RKO.

Just noticed it recently.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

http://cdn................com/images_root/image_pictures/0183/5028/austin_crop_340x234.jpg


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

good match so far with my two favs!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> I put a cup of coffee on the fact we'll return to a headlock.


Hahaha. That was too easy.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> I put a cup of coffee on the fact we'll return to a headlock.


:shocked:


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> I put a cup of coffee on the fact we'll return to a headlock.


Wheres my coffee!


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> I put a cup of coffee on the fact we'll return to a headlock.


Good call, lol


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

RVD Didn't


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> Randys ''5 moves of doom'' is similar to Cena's.
> 
> Cena: Shoulder block x2, opponent misses clothesline, that spin-out bomb thing, You can't see me, FU
> Orton: Clothesline x2, opponent misses clothesline, powerslam, rope ddt, RKO.
> ...


You forgot the vintage backbreaker.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

this is a good match.

this is the best built heel champion in a long time. not sure if the build was so good because the crowd is so invested in hating the miz or the crowd is so invested in hating the miz because they done such a good job building the miz. chickens and eggs.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I guess Cole forgot about RVD


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

One day I'd love to see Orton doing a DDT from that top rope.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I wish Cena would sell like Orton.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

good match so far


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao shut up!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

with a broken fricken neck!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> One day I'd love to see Orton doing a DDT from that top rope.


That would be epic


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Trading near falls. What a drop kick!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i totally forgot about this, found it channel surfing lol

this match been on for the whole show?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

A-Ri!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Sick DDT!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

This is a really good match


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> One day I'd love to see Orton doing a DDT from that top rope.


On that day someone would die.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

what is this haters, Orton putting on a good match


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> i totally forgot about this, found it channel surfing lol
> 
> this match been on for the whole show?


yea but it started at 9


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> i totally forgot about this, found it channel surfing lol
> 
> this match been on for the whole show?


Pretty much. It's a very solid match actually.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

RKO counter into attempt pin? I like.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> i totally forgot about this, found it channel surfing lol
> 
> this match been on for the whole show?


So far


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

RKO RKO


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Striker: ''Orton could be injured!''
Cole & Matthews: ''Da fuck?'' :lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> what is this haters, Orton putting on a good match


One match is not going to change our opinions.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

My hometown is making me proud. They have a lot of energy.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

DQ....


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Lame.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*The match was better than the Tables match imo.*


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ORTON CAN ONLY BEAT MIZ BY INTERFERENCE


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Very good match,sucks it end in a dq.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Another stupid ending


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Help him Cole!! Help him!!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

PUNT HIM NOW


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Fantastic match to start the show. 
Didn't like the ending though. 

Jump in there Cole! Haah


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cole save him!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Punt A-Ri!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Look at those snake eyes


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

pointless ending


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so havent we seen the heel champ is scared of Orton being "crazy" thing before?

Orton/Sheamus feud ring any bells?


WWE makes it hard for me to keep liking Orton


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

So close.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> I wish Cena would sell like Orton.


This!

Orton is an awesome seller, cena can't sell for shit.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Is it me is commentary a little off tonight lol


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Someone needs to throw Orton some beers.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey guys, we buried nexus.

oh god...santa segment....


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The RattleSnake Randy Orton!
Why doesn't he do the legend pose??


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

rofl, they insist on showing this pointless spot over and over. Embarrassing.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Slowmotion


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

How many times must we see Wade get buried?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Orton is PG ausitn!*


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

I was praying for a punt, but I knew it wouldn't happen. 

Terrible ending. But I am glad Miz didn't lose clean.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Orton should stick to this pose


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Someone needs to throw Orton some beers.


:lmao


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Please get the Big Shit of my screen now!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

AND WHERE IN THE FUCK WAS JOMO TO RUN IN AND KICK MIZ'S ASS?

pisses me off that Jomo is #1 contender and they are having Orton vs Miz matches


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I forgot that little fuck is on sd


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

FUCK NO


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Hornswoggle should turn heel and become Dashing's apprentice. Nothing says classy like a midget in a suit.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Jordo said:


> Orton should stick to this pose


Vince probably thinks that is too 'Legend Killer' and less 'Viper'.

But I agree, Orton is supposed to be arrogant and that is arrogant as hell.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Aw man. I am going to have to hear Green Day all night, aren't I? Worst show theme ever by far.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hopefully show to get crush by someone....dont care who
He is really annoying me now.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

orton doesnt have the mic skills to be austin.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

my shitty segmant senses are tingeling


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Get ready for a shit segment


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

WOO HORNY! :no:

My bed is looking very enticing right now...


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hoping for Punk to show up and a Cody Rhodes grooming tip, that would make me happy


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

if Big Show would chokeslam Hornswoggle through something.....anything.....he'd instantly become my favorite superstar of all time


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Aw man. I am going to have to hear Green Day all night, aren't I? Worst show theme ever by far.


You never watched NXT did you


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Wat did you guys think of that match? I thought it was a very good match. All the Miz/Orton haters can gth


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Not able to watch SD! tonight...but what is this anarchy I hear about Orton doing the Lou Thesz press???


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Orton and Miz have some great chemistry. After seeing that match, I really wouldn't be opposed to seeing Orton/Miz at WM.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

ShaggyK said:


> AND WHERE IN THE FUCK WAS JOMO TO RUN IN AND KICK MIZ'S ASS?
> 
> pisses me off that Jomo is #1 contender and they are having Orton vs Miz matches


there's 5 weeks of build left before the ppv


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> You never watched NXT did you


i liked the NXT season 1 theme


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

another Avatar trailer, ANOTHER AVATAR TRAILER


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

For the love of god. Stop pushing that shitty dvd nobody cares


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> You never watched NXT did you


?? Wild and Young is by American Bang


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

OML said:


> Wat did you guys think of that match? I thought it was a very good match. All the Miz/Orton haters can gth


Dont mind the haters they are gonna hate no matter what..
They r just gonna deny that it was a good match


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Beelzebubs said:


> You never watched NXT did you


Every episode. And as horrible as that theme is, Green Day is still worse.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Big show should chokeslam horns threw the ring


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Aw man. I am going to have to hear Green Day all night, aren't I? Worst show theme ever by far.


This is why I only watch Smackdown from DVR (besides it being on Fridays). 
Once I hear the first note of the song, 
I quickly grab the remote and my thumb moves as fast as possible to the FF button.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

piss fucking break


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I seriously thought Rosa was released a few months ago..


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

rcc said:


> Orton and Miz have some great chemistry. After seeing that match, I really wouldn't be opposed to seeing Orton/Miz at WM.


dont get your hopes up, im expecting Sheamus/HHH or Oton/HHH at WM



bme said:


> there's 5 weeks of build left before the ppv


yeah i know, but they've left the build until the week before the ppv the last 3 or 4 ppvs...it gets annoying


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Elf refrance


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Inb4NexusattacksBigShowandSwoggle.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

not this again..god Michael


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

i thought the match was ok, but people are gonna have different opinions on it so....


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

LMAO cole: it was a knucklehead dvd.......but it was a present none the less


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Shit guys, we gotta choose between this and NXT at 10. >.>


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Cornette Face, that is all.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> i liked the NXT season 1 theme


HOW CAN YOU LIKE THAT SONG?????? I DON'T WANT TO MEET PEOPLE LIKE YOU....GOD!!!!!!!!


----------



## LegendaryBazinga (Jun 17, 2010)

Orton/Miz was a good little match.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Put CM Punk on commentary for this, please.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Rosa.


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

Was big show supposed to fall off that chair? :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cole HATES Santa! 

They're "What"-ing Santa. :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cole burying Big Show ftw


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck am i watching lol


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

this is some funny shit, hmm


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

This segments bearable with Roza in it.

Just


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Agmaster said:


> Shit guys, we gotta choose between this and NXT at 10. >.>


they changed it to 11 for tonight


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

first time ive watched Smackdown in a long time and im being forced to sit through this Big Show comedy shit. Thanks wwe.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Not funny


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This is the best Rosa has ever looked and she is still not very attractive. Why is she still around?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

This segment was so bad I want to hurt myself.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

note to self.

never trust Big Show.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

That underwear is fucking dashing Show!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Danny FUCKIN' Kaye, Josh...


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh for the love of God WWE. Knucklehead is absolute trash, stop wasting time advertising it.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

have you got inception on dvd Big Show, i,ll have that.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

CHRISTMAS VACATION REFERENCE FOR THE MOTHER FUCKING WIN


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

No one came out? What the hell was the point of that?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Big Show heel turn calling it


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

That was pointless...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

No cody rhodes?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

National lampoons Christmas vacation reference


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cody wins an internet


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I seriously think I got cancer from watching this unfunny segment.

Seriously, my head hurts.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*DASHING!*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao the midget got pwned


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Dashing must be Jewish.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Kill that little shit Rhodes!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you Cody


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> No one came out? What the hell was the point of that?


Not so fast


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cody Rhodes beat up Hornswoggle. I will be a fan now.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cody/ show fued?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Thank you, Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Number1Peep (Dec 30, 2008)

hahaha loved the end of that segment


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Cody FTW


----------



## LegendaryBazinga (Jun 17, 2010)

A couple of chuckle-worthy moments, but I could have done without that. It is Christmas week, though, so I expected some sort of silly Santa segment. It's the same thing every year.

EDIT: "Dashing" Cody Rhodes just made it all better.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cody; You should all be thanking me

The man speaks truth


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Err Dolph attacked santa last year


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yay, Cody has just became so much more...DASHING for beating up a midget.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks Cody for saving that.. Dashing better go over that fat lard in this eventual feud


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

OML said:


> Thanks Cody for saving that.. Dashing better go over that fat lard in this eventual feud


next joke


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Where have all the Yanks gone recently, the last month I've been noticing the UK dominating the live discussion even though it's at 2am for us.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

OML said:


> Thanks Cody for saving that.. Dashing better go over that fat lard in this eventual feud


I am actually afraid he is gonna get squash


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

silverspirit2001 said:


> Err Dolph attacked santa last year


That's when you know a push begins, I guess. Haha. 
DC to win the Intercontinental Title and face Cena next year....oh yeah, and date Vickie.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Like I said yesterday, this has all the makings of bad times for Rhodes. BS and RM chew stars up on SD!.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> Where have all the Yanks gone recently, the last month I've been noticing the UK dominating the live discussion even though it's at 2am for us.


i've been here :shrug: 

maybe the rest of us gave up


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

OML said:


> Thanks Cody for saving that.. Dashing better go over that fat lard in this eventual feud


Probably not. But we can hope right?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> Where have all the Yanks gone recently, the last month I've been noticing the UK dominating the live discussion even though it's at 2am for us.


im still here


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Barrett, Miz, and Del Rio on one team? Throw Punk in there and I'd have to change my pants


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Cena replays.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

From another angle


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Is TTTT on in uk tomorrow?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mute.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

seriously....did anyone whos watching this not see this last night?


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Im a yank as well blokes


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow...I ignored this segment last night, and now I get to experience it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That Cena dance is fucking hilarious.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

this promo makes me want to puke


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> i've been here :shrug:
> 
> maybe the rest of us gave up


Just noticed it a lot recently, although it could be the same people postnig a crapton. Was just wondering what changed, maybe the football season.

And come on even the Cena haters couldn't hate on that promo last night. It was funny as hell.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Is this Tribute to the Troops the same as the one on Saturday?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Lets look at that from "another camera angle"


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, I'll admit Dolph is making me chuckle.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Is this Tribute to the Troops the same as the one on Saturday?


Its the full 2 hours


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> Just noticed it a lot recently, although it could be the same people postnig a crapton. Was just wondering what changed, maybe the football season.
> 
> And come on even the Cena haters couldn't hate on that promo last night. It was funny as hell.



that could explain it on Monday nights, i actually didnt think of that

i usually flip back and forth


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

!LIVE! replays.


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Is TTTT on in uk tomorrow?


I think it was on earlier today (or yesterday, tuesday, whatever) I saw that A tribute to the troops was on, didn't watch it though.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> seriously....did anyone whos watching this not see this last night?


I think we all saw it doesn't need to be replayed


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Longest. Video package. Ever.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn the crowd really made that great.....
they r just buying time huh?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

wrestling, wrestling, WRESTLE, WREEEEEESTTTTTTTLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jerry Lawler is noticeably and significantly fatter than Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

We get a replay of a replay of a replay?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Was a really funny segment


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cena probably fucked Vickie last night


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

They are literally showing a recap of a RECAP right now.

I fucking hate watching Smackdown...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Am watching raw again


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> That Cena dance is fucking hilarious.


No, it was fucking pathetic. The whole segment was pathetic till the end Thank God for Punk!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Wake me up when this theme song ends...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

that crowd > any other crowd ever


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

A 15 man battle royal tonight. Good. Something that will keep me watching.

Lol. The Vickie fat jokes were a little funny.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Beth looking delicious.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

REUNION!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh shit lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Santinooooooooooooo cobra beer time


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Cena probably fucked Vickie last night


Well... okay.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> Damn the crowd really made that great.....
> they r just buying time huh?


I thought they were buying time last night.....but apparently they weren't 'cause they only went 2 minutes over..


Santino is a PLAYA!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Glamarella!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

aww that's ..actually kinda sweet


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

What happens on Smackdown, stays on Smackdown.

What happens on Raw, gets endlessly replayed on NXT, Smackdown and Superstars.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Heel Santino?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

About fucking time Kozlov got some.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Tamina is going to be pissed.

'What happens on SmackDown stays on SmackDown'.

Haha.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

I wonder if Triple H will return tonight and attack She.. oh yeah its Smackdown


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Punk is gonna get pissed


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Kozlov is a funny fucker

Beth looks tasty


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao awesome


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

haha.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ Santino


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

beth is like the john morrison of the divas world. Good at everything but talking.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

This show is going to be over half RAW at this rate..


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i personally think its bullshit that raw has completely taken over smackdown


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

that segment > santa segment


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kozlov was actually in a episode of The Wire. The more you know :side:.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Vlad :lmao


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

There breaking up Santlov already???


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> What happens on Smackdown, stays on Smackdown.
> 
> What happens on Raw, gets endlessly replayed on NXT, Smackdown and Superstars.


Hahahahaha to true


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

I vill smoosh you.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

"What happens on Smackdown, stays on Smackdown!"

Epic.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

No woman can resist Kozlov!!!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

LMFAO @ Kozlov!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

45 minutes +, one match.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Glamazon


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

The Santino-Koslov team was random at first but they are awesome together.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

vlad and santino remind me of booker T and Goldust


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SANTINO HEEL TURN!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> 45 minutes +, one match.


yeah but it was a 20 minute match, and a damn good one at that



doesnt make up for the other 25 minutes of fail though


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> 45 minutes +, one match.


We watching RAW hour 3


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

lmao now that was actually funny.. unlike that fucking christmas shit with big shit


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hate this music fuck

Sky christmas ad in the uk


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

This thread lacks blind Cena heel turn speculation.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I got a favor to ask can someone put a santa hat on my avy rep and credits will follow 


45 Mins 1 match


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Santino just won Smackdown.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> No, it was fucking pathetic. The whole segment was pathetic till the end Thank God for Punk!


Nah, it was funny. But you keep trying to get all that sand out of your vagina, okay?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

jblvdx said:


> This thread lacks blind Cena heel turn speculation.


And Otunga pics. Jordo requires his daily dose.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> This thread lacks blind Cena heel turn speculation.


I think the iwc is slowly realizing that you can't shout for cena to go away, it's with cena that he may start to fade. he's like a rainy day, we just give up on avoiding him.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Cena is gonna join forces with Ziggler and Vickie


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Santiiiiiiiino.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i really want that green old school tee


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

leon79 said:


> Hate this music fuck
> 
> Sky christmas ad in the uk


I know what you mean

"What i want for christmas da da da"

It sucks but i sing to it


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

More santino? ugh


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Chavo, stil around?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Chavo? :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Santino vs Chavo? Seriously?

They must really want people to not watch Smackdown


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

guess we get to see chavo get squashed


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lets go Chavito Heat!*


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So...Chavo....in Texas...vs Santino.....yeah. Who gonna win?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha Chavo jobber entrance


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wait, SD! is on this Friday too??? Why?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*HOLY SHIT! CHAVO STILL HAS A JOB?*


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> And Otunga pics. Jordo requires his daily dose.


I GO CRAZY IF I DONT GET THEM


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Agmaster said:


> I think the iwc is slowly realizing that you can't shout for cena to go away, it's with cena that he may start to fade. he's like a rainy day, we just give up on avoiding him.


quote of the week


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Dont hate the playa, hate the game


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Why are people bitching about there only being one match in 45 minutes? There are still two more announced matches, and Santino is about to wrestle.

There's a button on your remote that can change the channel so you're not forced to watch the WWE. You're a fan, and if you're unhappy it's that simple. You're not working for the company, and it's annoying that so many people actually care about the little stuff, that includes analyzing quarter hour ratings to determine who's a draw, while completely ignoring all other factors that may be occurring that night.

Sit back and chill, it's a show.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Chavo looks even more like a jobber than he used to lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Jobbers jobbing to jobbers.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jordo said:


> I GO CRAZY IF I DONT GET THEM


Well...you can Google them


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Why aren't they mentioning Punk attacked Cena last night?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Chavo get ready for the cobra.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

I like Chavo, but seriously, Chavo has a match on the live Smackdown? Isn't this a way to promote Smackdown to people who may just watch RAW to get them to watch SyFy? Chavo?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Chavo's still awesome. This could actually be a really good match, but of course, it wouldn't be booked that way.

Maybe a Bryan/Regal rematch tonight seeing as they don't give a shit about using Smackdown wrestlers? Or at least a video recap of last nights match?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> Wait, SD! is on this Friday too??? Why?


Repeat of this show on it's normal network, in it's normal timeslot.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I think they're hyping up the Ziggler/Vikki v Cena match to be main event...oh gawd.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I love the Sky Christmas music  ''What I want for Christmas can only come from you, da da da da da da da''.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i'd mark hard for chavo to hit the three amigos


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

HERE IT COMES. YES. TLC!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Totally lethal cobra


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That combination actually looked cool. haha


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

The Cobra makes me laugh, but I much prefer the Santino Stunner.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Cobra Cobra Cobra!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Cobra combos into rollup wtf?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

lmao, pulled the cobra out for beth :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Otunga pics? 

The Tungamaniac is making a return for his Tungamaniacs!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Chavo soon to be Jobbing to the concession stand attendants


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

That so wasn't a sex joke by Cole...


----------



## LegendaryBazinga (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm so disappointed in what's happened to Santino since he joined WWE.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ROFL "Maybe Santino should have pulled out the Cobra for Beth".


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole totally marked for the Cobra.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Cole is now apprantely a Santino fan


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

"Matt, a cobra is a snake."

"Yes, I know!"

Commentary exchange of the year. The fact Matthews had literally no follow up to that little nugget made it even better.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Joel said:


> Repeat of this show on it's normal network, in it's normal timeslot.


Oh ok, thanks.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

A completelty important and relevant match lol

This show would be completely saved if Christian interupts Edge. I know it's not happening but still


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Otunga pics?
> 
> The Tungamaniac is making a return for his Tungamaniacs!


LMAO!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Lol Kozlov


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

can't believe they didn't save that match for ppv


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I like how since the opening match, this has been an episode of Superstars.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> I love the Sky Christmas music  ''What I want for Christmas can only come from you, da da da da da da da''.


This would be better if this was over it


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Cobra love is almost, ALMOST as great as the Octopus call by Cole for AJ.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Chavo > Half the guys they are currently pushing.*


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

An hour gone by, 2 matches, where 3 of the 4 contestants where from RAW. Not to mention, fucking Edge will be talking later.

There better be something to be glad about later tonight on the show.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

this whole show so far has been raw hour 3 . fucking bullshit....


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> can't believe they didn't save that match for ppv


Imagine the buyrates, and the rematch of it Cobra vs Frog 2


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Kozlov is epic.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

What a complete waste of a Live SmackDown.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so to whoever it was that was pissed that i liked the NXT season 1 theme....whatever that diddy song was that they are using for Tribute to the Troops is 100x worse


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Geeee said:


> I like how since the opening match, this has been an episode of Superstars.


I know, how dare they show a recap of something people may not have seen the first time


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Otunga pics?
> 
> The Tungamaniac is making a return for his Tungamaniacs!


OH MY GOD (JR VOICE)


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

On a Scale of Head Cheese to BookDust... I give Santlov a rating of ... Haas and Rico.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

I really hope Kane pulls out a rematch clause match for a future match on SD or maybe even tonight and not at the Rumble because I'd hate to see another month long feud between them.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That Cena clip will never get old .


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

bme said:


> I know, how dare they show a recap of something people may not have seen the first time


It's a bit ridiculous when they show RAW recaps all the time on SD!, but don't show one recap of SD! on RAW.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Why they going on about the tlc theme


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SOUPERSTAR!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

SUUperstar!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

sUUUUUUperstar!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SOUPERSTAR!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Jordo said:


> OH MY GOD (JR VOICE)


you're doing it wrong

OH MY GOD (Joey Styles voice)


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

The last time I stayed up for a live show to get shit on this badly was the one where Nexus debuted.

Now I'm not gonna say anything decent is gonna happen at the end, because it won't. Or probably before then either. But it's amazing how good Raw's been this year in comparison to SD!.

I'll mark for an ADR interruption in this segment, though.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

WWE is certainly leaving an impression to new comers who are watching Smackdown, with such classics as Chavo vs Santino and Big Shit falling over a chair, pure greatness


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

that was a weak as pop....


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

SUUUPERSTAR


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

hopefully we will get some E&C interaction


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cole needs to call out Chimel for his voice on the Superstar part.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Not much of a pop for the champ...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Show has been piss poor tonight, just like Raw was last night. Hopefully it picks up now...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> you're doing it wrong
> 
> OH MY GOD (Joey Styles voice)


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Otunga pics?
> 
> The Tungamaniac is making a return for his Tungamaniacs!











I win.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

So how long til Edge get's injured and we are forced into a rushed and terribly booked transitional champion?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Human Nature said:


> It's a bit ridiculous when they show RAW recaps all the time on SD!, but don't show one recap of SD! on RAW.


well you're right about that


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Edge to turn heel..


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Edge is so like anti-cena. I swear their careers have tons of parallels we just don't notice.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It would be awesome if Christian comes out during Edge's segment


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

#1 edge head lol

how about otunga's right hand man?


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Kane needs to go away for a while, they gotta give Del Rio the title match at RR.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

KAYNE! KAYNE! KAYNE!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Edge. Thank God.

I hope their plan was to get all the BS over with in the first hour because the Live Smackdown has been crap so far.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Del Rio took a sick fucking spot at TLC


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

hazuki said:


> Edge to turn heel..


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Christian's namedrop gets no reaction.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

As a huge fan of Edge.. this is embarrasing to watch. :sad:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Another WHC speech.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Zero reaction for stale ass Edge.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

SJFC said:


> I win.


Early Christmas present for all tungamaniacs


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

the world heavyweight belt to turn heel......


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Has there been any explanation as to why they're "Best Friends" now and not brothers?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

That's gotta be Kane!!!!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

ENOUGH!!!!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I told myself I would steal my rival's girlfriend!*


----------



## Number1Peep (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you, Kane!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Ugh.. Kane is so terrible


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Edge sucks now. How sad.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

KANE IS NOT CHRISTIAN! I AM DISAPPOINT!


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

will he ever be able to say superstar without sounding like somebody is standing on his nuts ?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I wish kane still wore his mask


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Kane's doom & gloom promos only work when Undertaker is around.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Jordo said:


> I wish kane still wore his mask


...and didn't talk?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o god how predictable.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

"Nothing is more painful than to listen to your psychotic ramblings!"

Damn right Edge!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Edge is injured again he is gonna lose


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Christian's namedrop gets no reaction.


The crowd's reaction fucking sucks tonight when compared to last night.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so after going on about how much pain he's in Edge challenges Kane to an impromptu match for his new title?

WWE...where logic and sense need not apply


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Pff, we're better off.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

GILBERT SIGHN, i marked


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> ...and didn't talk?


Oh yeah and that


----------



## LegendaryBazinga (Jun 17, 2010)

Would have been nice to see Christian come out, but this only makes sense. It was inevitable that Kane would get a rematch.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kane should take christian hostage.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Totally made Kane look like a pussy there lol

Oh well, he sucks anyway


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Guess this horrible feud continues. Sigh.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> The crowd's reaction fucking sucks tonight when compared to last night.


Definately.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Forgot about the tag match *


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

AfuckinGAIN with the chair burial. We GET it.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

if ADR and Thwagger dont win that match, i will never watch SD again


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Why slow mo sound?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

WHY ARE THEY SHOWING THIS SHIT AGAIN!!!:S:S FUCKKKK


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Another replay


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Can we see that from another angle?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank goodness. It would suck to not be able to fast forward through that match. 

Ugh! Why isn't that Kaval in Rey's spot, that was a great tag match last week. 

STOP SHOWING THIS F'N REPLAY!!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

fpalm "You took title, me take title back at next ppv" Vintage booking.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Tree Of WOAH! said:


> Can we see that from another angle?


None are available.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JerseyScottie said:


> will he ever be able to say superstar without sounding like somebody is standing on his nuts ?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I have to say, after hearing that promo from Edge, I already want him to turn heel again. Unless he gets interesting again like he was the past few months when he was feuding with the Raw Gm and torturing Paul Bearer, I don't see this go anywhere aside from a bland face run by Edge.

Then again the majority of the show has sucked, so I'm hoping they pick things up with Smackdown next week. Though why they aren't putting on the best show for SD when it is live is beyond me.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Nexus to attack Cena tonight, that's the only reason i can think off why keep replying that clown shoe spot from TLC


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

This show needs more C.M. Punk.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

woooo its snowing again


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Zeke package!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I hope Jackson moves up the ranks on SD.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DOMINATION!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Every week I don't get to see Zeke dominate is a total wasted oppor-

omgdrewmarkingout


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Jordo said:


> woooo its snowing again


Man I hate snow..


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Nice reaction for Drew *


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

drew getting a pop..........kinda.........


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Awesome new shirt.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

is Drew gonna wrestle?


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Love this song, like McIntyre, dislike the intro with no crowd reaction.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Drew Mc's shirt is hoooot.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

best Entrance in the company


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

God I love Drew's theme.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

another fucking huge monster pop for Drew myzzzzzzzz


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jordo said:


> woooo its snowing again


Cheshire FTW


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Why does Drew have Thwaggers Thoaring Eagle on his shirt?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Even after a year, Drew's reaction still gives me the chills.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

so edge becomes a 10 time champion and gets 5 minutes of air time while the fucking replay of the chairs falling on barrett gets more???? makes no fucking sense to me...

Also, i really think the writers for smackdown need to be replaced because the show is awful and has been for awhile.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Extreme Angel said:


> *Nice reaction for Drew *


Close enough to Edge's, heh heh.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Is Drew rocking Saints colours? HERO.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Drew got a pop...wasn't long, but he got one. 

He turning face?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Kaval? :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

KAVAL sighting


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

For the first day or two snow was great. Now it can just fuck off.


----------



## ChiefMorley (Dec 15, 2010)

OH BOY does this mean Kane gets a rematch at Royal Rumble.....Im so happy IM GUNNA kiss my DOG!


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Call me crazy but I would love to see Drew as a face, I think it would do wonders for him


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Welp, jobbing time.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Odds Kaval wins? 10/1?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

holy shit, epic mark out match


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Santa all i want for Christmas is for kaval to win this match



COME THE FUCK ON!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

That's a nice WWE shirt for once. Another superstars match?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

fpalm Kaval's gonna be jobbing again.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

leon79 said:


> Cheshire FTW


Ftw my friend


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Merreh Crismas  haha


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

That Big Zeke video was great!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Did KaVal already use his title opportunity, I can't remember. 
But I thought he challenged Dolph, that match ever happen? Haha.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Awesome kick. Awesome selling.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> [youtube]v=Q3zOGeSpVPw{/youtube]


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Sigh.....


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Holy shit that was a burial if I've ever seen one!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow..REALLY?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

What was the point in that ?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

perro said:


> Santa all i want for Christmas is for kaval to win this match
> 
> 
> 
> COME THE FUCK ON!


Request denied


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow burial....


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn, i didn't expect em to win but to get jobbed out like that.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

did I do something wrong WWE


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*bangs head against wall*

WHY 

WHY

WHY

WHY!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Fuck WWE.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, they're booking Kaval like he matters.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Kaval with some great offense there.


----------



## Number1Peep (Dec 30, 2008)

Kaval burried...who the hell writes for this show?


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

What the fuck, that should have been good.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

WOW JUST WOW KAVAL IS OFFICIALLY A JOBBER PERIOD


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

SQUASH!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

That was quick


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Now that's a burial.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Epic squash is epic.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Fucking Hell man. I like Drew, but, really? Really?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

They finally get a chance to show Smackdown to the people who only watch RAW and they put on the shittiest show possible lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Drew McIntyre's sheer awesomeness was much too much. His entrance was longer than the match.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

KAVAL IS OFFICIALLY A JOBBER NOW PERIOD THIS IS HOW THEY SHOWCASE A FUTURE STAR HELL NO!!!!


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Two Time, Two Time, Slammy Award Winner.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Kid rock is gay


----------



## Burning Sword (Mar 16, 2008)

That squash was excellent. Kaval did his job well like he's supposed to.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

The best part was by the time I was typing 'oh cool it's kaval' he had already lost and i knew this was gonna happen. Man, why is reading this forum so fun while high when shit goes terribly bad.

The fuck is this terribad song? Oh...that kid rock...


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm struggling with what I dislike more, Kaval's burial or Kid Rock still being used for WWE packages in 2010.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Zookeeper spoting


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

the only thing that would save this show is Nexus beheading Cena on the stage, while the orginal NWO and DX do live commentary while Chris Beniot and Owen Hart rise from the grave and have an hour long iron man match.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I couldn't even finish my post asking if Kaval had his title match before the freaking stupid match ended!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> They finally get a chance to show Smackdown to the people who only watch RAW and they put on the shittiest show possible lol


Exactly.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SPOILERS MUCH?!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Drew Mcyntire will still never get any heat and never go anywhere. Why give him a squash? Oh well. At least we get another Cena promo disguised as a tribute to the troops preview.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> the only thing that would save this show is Nexus beheading Cena on the stage then Cena kicking out, doing the five move shuffle and winning.


Fixed.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Can you stop promoting Tribute to the Troops. USA is not your only demographic, in fact it's more likely to put off potential viewers.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i like all these tribute to the troops montages. cool picture of vince himself over there.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

WWE showing their true colours here by starting a video package with a message from Bush and not the actual President of the United States.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

RICARDO!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So how do they explain Barrett being there?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Id have been pissed if id bought a ticket to tonights show

ah but wait

ADR!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> They finally get a chance to show Smackdown to the people who only watch RAW and they put on the shittiest show possible lol


yeah, im not being convinced to download SD/watch on it youtube

i do like seeing all the guys i never get to see on RAW


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Save us ADR.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ADR to the rescue.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

rcc said:


> WWE showing their true colours here by starting a video package with a message from Bush and not the actual President of the United States.


Our current president doesn't care about the troops.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

SAVE_US.ADR


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Finally FINALLY some class on this show


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ALLLLLLBBBBBBBBBEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRTTTTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOOO DDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLL RRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Fuk this crowd


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

ALBERTO DEL RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Anyone else think when looking at the TTTT 6-man tag graphic ''Wait? Theres only 5 there?'' before spotting Rey down in the corner?

No? Just me? OK.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

rcc said:


> WWE showing their true colours here by starting a video package with a message from Bush and not the actual President of the United States.


Yeah, when I was watching a little bit on Saturday, I caught the part with Bush and was completely shocked.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

did anyone else see HBK in the ring for the tribute to the troops thing? He was sitting on the turnbuckle in DX clothes!! it wasnt last year bc diddy and cedric were in hte ring


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, they have overkilled it with the Tribute to the Troops tonight. Gotta love America, where crappy singers like Kid Rock make it.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Del Rio is the man!*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Anyone else think when looking at the TTTT 6-man tag graphic ''Wait? Theres only 5 there?'' before spotting Rey down in the corner?
> 
> No? Just me? OK.


Wow that's literally just happened to me as well.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

im so depressed from watching this show


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Who in their right mind would spend $30 to get a $2 bill?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Adopt a Jaguar? lol wut


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

NO reaction for Edge, Kane, Drew (thats a given), Kaval, and now Del Rio. just give the fans what they want and have Cena sit on a chair smiling for two hours.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> Who in their right mind would spend $30 to get a $2 bill?


Same people who still support Obama.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Only in America could you pay $30 for a $2 bill. Ridiculous.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm coming home, I'm coming home, gonna leave so I don't watch this show, it jussssst can't be saved, not even Del Rioooo can make it great. I'm coming homeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> im so depressed from watching this show


me as well


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

tonight just proves how much smackdown needs the time to edit and add in fan reactions. The biggest smackdown stars barely get a reaction compared to people from raw.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

You can't cut to commercials while ADR is making his entrance???

Btw 100 post


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DEL RIO IS STILL ALIVE?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Jack Swagger lost his smile...and lost his direction ever since.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

He only crashed through 1 table though, smh..


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Stupid t-shirt


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

actually Cole, he completely missed one table and damn near missed the other one too.....either someone misplaced the tables, or he jumped off the ladder too far

epic spot though


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

You could hear the popcorn popping in the concession stand during that intro for Swagger.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

They pop for Kingston.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

He fell through 1 table you idiot


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Kofi got just as good a pop as edge

this is a fact


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Christ, imagine taking the bump ADR took on Sunday. I'd probably shit myself mid-air.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

What the fuck did Matthews just say???


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Kofi was on two local morning shows in San Antonio yesterday.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL I already have a 2 dollar bill had it since 2001


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Swagger logo = Strikeforce logo


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

TMPRKO said:


> Who in their right mind would spend $30 to get a $2 bill?


I have 3 $2 bills, so could I try selling them to some random idiot for $90? Awesome!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> Kofi got just as good a pop as edge
> 
> this is a fact


Possibly a better one.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Rey to eat Del Rio alive in the middle of the ring


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

lol at ADR on the top ropes while kofi is entering the ring


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

cole botches


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow, I almost lost all interest when I saw Rey pop up. I am not your demographic, sir.

Can't wait to see Kofi vs ADR.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Del Rio: I fucking hate that little cockroach.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Looooool at that adult with the Rey mask


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Was there much difference between Kingston and Mysterio's pop?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Wonder what he says to his fans when he presses his forhead into theres

probably 

"you look like a twat in that mask"


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Kofi Kingston was on two local morning shows in San Antonio yesterday.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Botch by ADR?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Jordo said:


> Wonder what he says to his fans when he presses his forhead into theres
> 
> probably
> 
> "you look like a twat in that mask"


i doubt a Mexican from San Diego would ever use the word "twit"

but i think you're on the right track


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

perro said:


> Kofi got just as good a pop as edge
> 
> this is a fact


Lol, he should be world champion


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

lol at the ref "you gotta be kidding me"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol thats why smackdown is taped and edited. clearly saw his face.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I should of gone to bed


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll admit...I marked a little on the inside.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Entertaining match finally. Smackdown tonight is beginning and ending with a RAW match though.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Rey you little traitor Mexicans stick up for each other esse....


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Smackdown is fucking horrid.

Where's NXT?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I've always liked Kofi, but I'm starting to like him more. I love that Trouble In Paradise gets hit out of nowhere now too.
He deserves such a big push.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

michael hayes should be fired . period . smackdown quality has gone downhill big time and it is painful to watch


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Struggling to stay awake, usually have no problem with RAW.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I could actually cope with Kofi/Mysterio as a full time tag team, hell they are even colour co-ordinated although I feel Kofi really should be cementing a ME spot and a title shot.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Jordo said:


> I should of gone to bed


True, facepalming as to why i stayed up to watch shit in motion on my tv screen


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

At least we're getting a Smackdown quality match instead of Superstars matches.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> I've always liked Kofi, but I'm starting to like him more. I love that Trouble In Paradise gets hit out of nowhere now too.
> He deserves such a big push.


When I see him hit it when a guy comes off the top rope HBK/Shelton style, I'll endorse.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't think our body clocks are used to this on a Tuesday/Wednesday morning. I'm fucked as well.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> I've always liked Kofi,
> He deserves such a big push.



they tried that once....look where it got him


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Shit, is Hayes still fucking writing this show? He's fucking horrible.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Is smackdown on on friday?


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Wait, was that intentional? He almost ripped off his mask.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Jordo said:


> Is smackdown on on friday?


Yeah, I figure they'll be taping after the live broadcast.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Am I the only one who loves ADR's kicks?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Weed smoking reference? Striker is fired


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Yeah, I figure they'll be taping after the live broadcast.


So it'll be double duty for most guys therefore it'll suck.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''A little double dutch''? I swear Striker doesn't know what words are gonna fall out of his mouth most of the time.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Fueh..Kofi just woke the crowd up.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> Yeah, I figure they'll be taping after the live broadcast.


wouldnt they do it BEFORE the live show?


----------



## Triple C (Aug 21, 2004)

Striker said "Take two hits and pass." I'm a stoner, so I love a good weed reference.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> I don't think our body clocks are used to this on a Tuesday/Wednesday morning. I'm fucked as well.


I am also what time u in work 2moz


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Wait, they actually are doing another Smackdown for this week?


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> Am I the only one who loves ADR's kicks?


His kicks are sweet, but sometimes he abuses the leg slap...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It is true that they have really blown a chance to show people how good Smackdown can be. Just really lazy writing for tonight's show.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Total Package said:


> So it'll be double duty for most guys therefore it'll suck.


Well knowing the WWE, the Friday SD will basically be a giant highlight reel of tonight. Don't see many matches happening. Lots of backroom promo's I fear.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> they tried that once....look where it got him


It wasn't his fault, they suddenly stopped the push for no reason. 
It should have been him and Orton at Mania rather than Legacy.
He was over like crazy and still is, with barely anytime to talk.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Once Kofi got in the match, the fans starting going ape shit. That's a sign Vince, push him.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

crowd is on fire tonight huh


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

EBboy™ said:


> I have 3 $2 bills, so could I try selling them to some random idiot for $90? Awesome!


Two Dollar Bill Brings Good Luck to South Koreans


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Fail of a Kofi mock by ADR.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Yeah, I figure they'll be taping after the live broadcast.


I will not be watching that if its the sames as tonights


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Del Rio as world champ? All the commentators agreed that he will be a world champion


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Jordo said:


> I am also what time u in work 2moz


Oh I'm a DJ so not actually working til 8pm but late nights mess up my body clock and I'll still wake up at 8am and be epically tired whilst I'm working. Also got to do the dreaded christmas shopping. Bah fucking humbug.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Wouldn't Friday's smackdown be the "best of 2010" show that they used to do on smackdown?


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Crowd is alive.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

lethal_assassin said:


> Once Kofi got in the match, the fans starting going ape shit. That's a sign Vince, push him.


they do the same thing for Cena...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Oh I'm a DJ so not actually working til 8pm but late nights mess up my body clock and I'll still wake up at 8am and be epically tired whilst I'm working. Also got to do the dreaded christmas shopping. Bah fucking humbug.


Iv done all mine hahaha :flip


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This crowd really likes kofi lol


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Swag said:


> Wouldn't Friday's smackdown be the "best of 2010" show that they used to do on smackdown?


Figured they'd do that on the 31st.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

im prettysure the smackdown on friday is just a replay of tonight


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

brutal back breaker


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

GET DOWN OFF THAT ROPE RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

ADR can kick the shit out of a bitch.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Alberto so close!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Shit this should have been the main event.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hate it when they fall to the second rope


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I will never understand why people just dont beat the shit out of this midget when they have to wrestle him.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Fuck this shit.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

fucking serious?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

good match!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Swagger got ownt.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

good match


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

SuperChihuahua does it again.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Good match for everyone.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Swagger never wins!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Jordo said:


> Hate it when they fall to the second rope


Same, it's always so awkward.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Kofi has to go to ME level in 2011 there's no way he should be a mid-carder.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank God they let Swagger take the fall.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Alberto tossed out!.....Great tag match though and liked the ending a bit.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i'll never like the fact that rey opponents land ever so lightly on the ropes and are dazed for a good 10 seconds.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

its not like Swagger needs any momentum, no,no,no lets not be silly, Rey clearly needed yet another pin


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Hate it when they fall to the second rope


x2.

Every single setup for the 619 is gimmicky as fuck. Worst is when they get kicked halfway across the ring then stumble into it. Mysterio gets more and more annoying every time I watch him. He's not even innovative anymore. He's just gimmicky, stale, terrible on the stick, and stupid.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank god another Cena promo. He needs some more air time.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Havent seen this clip before


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Tree Of WOAH! said:


> Swagger never wins!


Pfft you must have missed his trophy collection! He even has a sandwich named after him.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

CAN WE SEE THIS FROM ANOTHER ANGLE IN SLOW MOTION???


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

AAAAAAGGGGGGGAAAAAAAIIIIINNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PISSING ME OFF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Replay 6-10 in less than 72 hours.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Alright Punk shows up and ill be happy


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why the fuck are they showing the ending of the Cena/Barrett match so many times??


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Replay.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

They really.. really.. REALLY love that retarded chairs spot. They have actually showed it more times on SmackDown than Cena did on Raw.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Big Show just disintegrated a human being!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm just here to say, Fuck off Rey.

That is all.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Another tlc replay just what we need


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> This crowd really likes kofi lol


I think thats every crowd now.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Personally I'd like to see that from another camera angle.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

By my count Cena has dropped about 391 chairs on Wade Barrett now.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so who's running in on this match? Punk or Nexus?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Vickie in the main-event, crazy stuff.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

great show so far.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

♠Chip♠;9159069 said:


> I'm just here to say, Fuck off Rey.
> 
> That is all.


But we already knew.....


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

OO a gold coin. I wonder if I could trade one for a $2 bill.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Why do coin selling commercials appear so much during wrestling? Do they really think we're that nerdy?'

HOLY SHIT, IT'S A BUFFALO NICKEL!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

"Offical LIVE Cena burying Wade Barrett with chairs Thread"


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

if i see another AVATAR ad i,m going to RKO my tv


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Vicky's so fat when she jumps up in the air she gets stuck


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> so who's running in on this match? Punk or Nexus?


Probably not Nexus, maybe Punk. Have they mentioned Punk's attack at all tonight?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

15 mins then bed woooo am marking


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

I hope CM Punk shows up, from another angle and in slow motion.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

.9999 gold!!!!!!


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

its official. they have given more air time to that fucking replay than to edge who is their new 10 time champion. i dont care what anyone says even if you hate edge but that is just fucking retarted.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

VRsick said:


> .9999 gold!!!!!!


That's four nines!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I hope Cena gets a slap from Vickie and GTS from Punk! Lol Merry Christmas Johnny!*


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

leon79 said:


> Vicky's so fat when she jumps up in the air she gets stuck


I was thinking the same


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

wait wait wait. The $2 bill is 3x as expensive as fucking gold???


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Vickie is so fat, she is obese


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

greyshark said:


> Probably not Nexus, maybe Punk. Have they mentioned Punk's attack at all tonight?


not once.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> its official. they have given more air time to that fucking replay than to edge who is their new 10 time champion. i dont care what anyone says even if you hate edge but that is just fucking retarted.


Plus, both the Raw recaps were longer. No storylines advanced at all for Smackdown tonight. -_-


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

jblvdx said:


> if i see another AVATAR ad i,m going to RKO my tv


You just made me choke on my orange soda from laughter! :lmao :lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Fuck's sake, more Drew and Kelly. AFTER murdering Kaval.

What if K2 was in the ring, Drew?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Kelly slap this bitch!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

drew face turn?


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Drew likes blonds to hurt him, he should look in to hiring LVE.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

um wut?!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Two Drew moments in one night. Early Christmas present for me.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

DOLPH!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Better run before you get beaten up by another blonde Drew.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh god no one wants to see drew trying to get laid


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

jblvdx said:


> Vickie is so fat, she is obese


LOLWUT??

@ Kelly she is a horrible actress


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> wait wait wait. The $2 bill is 3x as expensive as fucking gold???


It is? Shit, I wish I still had my 2 dollar bill.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

VRsick said:


> drew face turn?


would be epic


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That was strange.

Vickie! :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Vicky's so fat, she bleeds gravy.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Drew was talking, she was texting. AKA she didn't hear a word.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Jordo said:


> Oh god no one wants to see drew trying to get laid


On the flipside, you get to see KK getting nailed.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

They fired Tiffany and they are letting Drew have a love storyline with Kelly, it would be funny if it happened in real life.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Not more advertsssssssssssssssssssssss

and the FUCKING SKY MOVIES TUNE ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



OTUNGA PICS NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

vickies kinda hot, in a gross, weird way.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

some great 2 min of television there folks


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Great, another commercial!

This blue colored raw has been crap so far.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Drew better double wrap it...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

MOAR COIN COMMERCIALS PLZ!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> On the flipside, you get to see KK getting nailed.


I would love to plow her


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> not once.


Maybe they're just keeping that storyline strictly for Raw.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I really want a 2 dollar bill for some reason...


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Why can't they team Drew up with one of the good looking Divas don't suck?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Jordo said:


> Not more advertsssssssssssssssssssssss
> 
> and the FUCKING SKY MOVIES TUNE ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> ...


youre not the only one, you are not the fucking only one


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

this has been a glorified raw / preview of tribute to the troops


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Worth it.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

greyshark said:


> Maybe they're just keeping that storyline strictly for Raw.


more likely they'll ignore it happened and he'll be back at the announce table on Monday and everything will be normal


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Avatar film again ffs arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh otunga pics now


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I really want a 2 dollar bill for some reason...


They'll give them to you at the bank... and it doesn't cost $30.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Avatar ad for only the 378th time tonight.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Man I really need a $2 bill, I'll pay upto $49.99. This is why I watch streams, American commercials are funny. Was expecting to see one this advert break


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Spoiler alert : Another replay of Cena burying Barret will be shown.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

[email protected] Vickie calling him 'Ziggler'. A GF calling her BF by his last name.

WWE can be so absurd sometimes.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

I'M COMING HOME!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Sky arts easy christmas fuck off please lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so to all you guys in the UK...why are they showing so many Avatar ads there?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So yeah, Friday is a repeat.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> Avatar ad for only the 378th time tonight.


did you know that the world preimire of Avatar in 3D is in a couple of days


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Boss P said:


> [email protected] Vickie calling him 'Ziggler'. A GF calling her BF by his last name.
> 
> WWE can be so absurd sometimes.


My name is Ryan Butterworth but I make my GF call me the Beast. And she does call me Mr Butterworth a lot, she's a yank


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

DOLPH!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

here super late ... was playing basketball.... Smackdown can start now


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i'm starting to dislike that song simple because they have so many dam previews.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

John Cena is gonna pound this fatty Vickie in the ring right now..


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Another tag match for ADR and Rey?


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Vickie isn't in a good mood.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

yay another tag match i can hardly contain my self

This show is the perfect example of why i dont watch smack down regularly

it sucks!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cena tlc replay i havent seen it at all


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

I love Dolph's song.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, Dolph. Please don't make me sad for being excited to see you.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Get ready for God/Cena


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Gotta say, Vickie is looking a lot slimmer these days. She's around the same proportionate size as Kaitlyn and Kaitlyn is nom nom nom.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> here super late ... was playing basketball.... Smackdown can start now


You haven't missed a single thing.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> did you know that the world preimire of Avatar in 3D is in a couple of days


Really? Its the first I've heard of it.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Johnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn cennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa oh wait its not raw


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish Drew would squash Cena.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Vickie so fat she’s got more Chins than a Hong Kong phone book.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

It feels weird not being able to forward through SmackDown.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

The almighty Zues has arrived


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cena to turn heel with Vickie as his manager... So obvious


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Really? Its the first I've heard of it.


Yeah me to first ive heard of it


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I fully expect Cena to take the piss out of Vickie and "struggle" to lift her.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Lol Cole acting like Cena wasn't around doing his usual of burying Nexus for months. Cena never left Cole.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> You haven't missed a single thing.


haha story checks out


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so is it weird that i really like Cena until he gets in the ring?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Nickie Minaj reference? Wow, Matt.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

7 mins before bed


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i hope they show another replay of the chairs falling on barrett.....sarcasm....

Anyway i hope punk interferes and beats the shit out of cena to take out my frustration on this shitty smackdown that has been worse than tna which is saying alot.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

and theyre tired and need a rest, put him in a hold.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Leap Frog!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

patiently waiting for Punk


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> It feels weird not being able to forward through SmackDown.


Same....and it's not a fun feeling!


"Months and months of not seeing the regular Cena"??? Why do they keep going with this?!
They said it after Summerslam, and they keep saying he's back.....UGH!! Frustrates me so much!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dolph actually got a punch in?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> so is it weird that i really like Cena until he gets in the ring?


I was like that for like a solid year. Awesome on the mic , I love his love for the business , but hated him in the ring.
I finally just said fuck it and started marking for him.

If I want a ****1/4 I'll go watch Generico


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

mmm, Vickies cellulite and semi-bingo wings, fuck yeah.












I would.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

I predict, Ref Bump, CM Punk lays out Cena with a chair, Vickie covers for the 3.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh gawd vickie


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd pay a $50 $2 bill to see the chair fall from another angle, then I'd like a tribute to the troops promo vid to close.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I have Credits: 174,585,049.49


1 million to everyone in the thread if Vickie pins Cena.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"That's like picking a UHaul up." :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh lol'd, Cena is getting angry guys.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

wow this match is just wow and not the good type of wow either


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Cole does no longer like vickie anymore...... COLE WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> I have Credits: 174,585,049.49
> 
> 
> 1 million to everyone in the thread if Vickie pins Cena.


Tag me in!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> I have Credits: 174,585,049.49
> 
> 
> 1 million to everyone in the thread if Vickie pins Cena.


quoting


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

the whole fat joke is really old.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, I mark for the hair flick now.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> I have Credits: 174,585,049.49
> 
> 
> 1 million to everyone in the thread if Vickie pins Cena.


I want an extra 5mil if she wins by Bonzi Drop


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

[my best friend] She ain't fat, she thick [/my best friend]


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> I have Credits: 174,585,049.49
> 
> 
> 1 million to everyone in the thread if Vickie pins Cena.


i am quoting this. You said it.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Vickie will win this match.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> I have Credits: 174,585,049.49
> 
> 
> 1 million to everyone in the thread if Vickie pins Cena.


I'll take a cool 1 mill.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> I have Credits: 174,585,049.49
> 
> 
> 1 million to everyone in the thread if Vickie pins Cena.


quoted just in case you decide to back out


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TMPRKO said:


> I have Credits: 174,585,049.49
> 
> 
> 1 million to everyone in the thread if Vickie pins Cena.


Huzzah!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> I have Credits: 174,585,049.49
> 
> 
> 1 million to everyone in the thread if Vickie pins Cena.


Yay!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RTruth to turn heel, interfere, and drag Vickie on top of Cena for the pin. Book it.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> I want an extra 5mil if she wins by Bonzi Drop


10 mill for a stinkface.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

TMPRKO said:


> I have Credits: 174,585,049.49
> 
> 
> 1 million to everyone in the thread if Vickie pins Cena.


Everyones a winner


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> I have Credits: 174,585,049.49
> 
> 
> 1 million to everyone in the thread if Vickie pins Cena.


quoted


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Why have they haven't mentioned Punk???


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

The Tungamaniac is gonna come down, give Cena a leg drop, then the peoples elbow and finish him off with an F5... Then he will kick out at 1 when Vickie covers him.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Boss P said:


> [my best friend] She ain't fat, she thick [/my best friend]


i lol'd


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ill give everyone a dollar via paypal if she does bronco buster.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Does anyone else mark for Vickie?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

5 billion to veryone if vickie wins with a 450 splash


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

hazuki said:


> Why have they haven't mentioned Punk???


To make people forget about him? 
So it seems like a surprise when he appears am guessing


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*We Want Punk!*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What do the credits actually do anyway?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Boss P said:


> [my best friend] She ain't fat, she thick [/my best friend]


Even better in ebonics.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm proud Ziggler didn'ttake the countout.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

this night has been a waste of my and everyone watching this god awful programming's time


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

still waiting....


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> I have Credits: 174,585,049.49
> 
> 
> 1 million to everyone in the thread if Vickie pins Cena.


Gimmie my million betch


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> What do the credits actually do anyway?


Give you betting money but I can never get the vbookie system to work for me


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

cavs25 said:


> To make people forget about him?
> So it seems like a surprise when he appears am guessing


I guess so. But they should still acknowledge the attack from last night, hrm..


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I keep falling asleep lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This match is bad compared to last night.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

Ziggler is excellent


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Give you betting money but I can never get the vbookie system to work for me


And what do I do with infinite betting money?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Final punch by Dolph was a botch.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

lol five moves of doom fail


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

jcass10 said:


> Ziggler is excellent


Perfection*


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

hazuki said:


> I guess so. But they should still acknowledge the attack from last night, hrm..


He broke kayfabe, he was legit pissed about his soda, so he attacked him for real.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

this match last night > this match tonight


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> What do the credits actually do anyway?


You can bet on sports or matches in Vbookie or you can go to the graphics showroom and try to get someone to make u an avatar or sig.


imo they show you've been here a while or at least someone likes you enough to give you a lot


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Vickie = Future Hall of Famer :side:


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena is selling the chair shot from last night lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Goodness, Cena sold that tap of a kick from Vickie better than the chair shots from Punk....


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole saying Vickie is only ugly sometimes is for the lulz.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like Punks chair shot is still hurting Cena.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> Cena is selling the chair shot from last night lol


That's one hell of a delayed reaction, he sat straight up last night.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol at the same people who are chanting Cena are the same people who are chanting Cena sucks


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> I have Credits: 174,585,049.49
> 
> 
> 1 million to everyone in the thread if Vickie pins Cena.


Can a fat sista get in on this? Show me the credits.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Crowd is dead.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> You can bet on sports or matches in Vbookie or you can go to the graphics showroom and try to get someone to make u an avatar or sig.
> 
> 
> imo they show you've been here a while or at least someone likes you enough to give you a lot


i've been here a while and i have none lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Crowd is dead.


A guy named Dolph Ziggler is beating Cena. Dolph Ziggler. I'd be dead too.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes pin him!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Punks chair shot has only just hit cena


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Hog Splash.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Botched rope run? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

So three nights in a row Cena takes a beating. By his pace, that means tomorrow night he will win the WWE championship.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cena botch lol.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Punks chair shot has only just hit cena


and the effect has just wore off


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Dolph made those shoulder blocks look legit


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

5 moves of doom.....cue Punk


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

And any damage Cena has taken is now gone lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I hate it when he ducks the clothesline.

FAMEASSER!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

i]lweuh9u23r234r23


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

who kicks out of the fam-ass-er


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That was sick! That should have ended the match.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

FAMEASSER! OH NOEZ!


----------



## Number1Peep (Dec 30, 2008)

Amazing reversal. Cole kept his mouth shut for that "Zig-Zag" lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

wtf vickie


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ziggler looking like a million bucks for the second straight night


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Vickie really isn't that fat...


There you go John!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cena getting it on


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cena and his fat chick fetish..


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL WHAT THE FUK?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh well.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

wtfz0rz?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

wow...he kissed her....i...dont know what to make of this...


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

wow again


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Cena getting some tonight. From another fat girl.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

PUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKKK!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

STRAIGHTEDGE SAVIOR


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Punk!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Heeeeeres Punkkkerz!! 

Headed over to the NXT thread now *


----------



## Number1Peep (Dec 30, 2008)

Punk saves the day!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

FUCK YEAH.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

DONT TOUCH MY PEPSI


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

CM F'N PUNK!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice Bareback reference. Cheers Striker, good to know I'm not the only one who still appreciates the Doring.

That was an unpleasant image that doesn't need to be seen again. Thank God they don't replay Smackdown.

Punk! Hit him again, he won't stay down!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

punkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk has saved the night


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

holy shit, cena selling?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

PUNK FUCK YES


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Another +200lb'er for Cena!

PUNK!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Punk used chair. It wasn't effective.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

YES PUNK!!!!!

Cena barely sold the chair shots today....


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

And Punk saves the f'n show.

And Cena actually sells this time.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

That's for my diet soda!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

CM PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm jizzing my pants.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

YES!

that was an EXACT replay of last night, just Punk wasnt wearing a suit coat tonight


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

PUNK PUNK PUNK!!!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

hey look cena acutally selling it


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Punkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

o0o0o0o Look at Cena sell the chair shot one time


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THAT WAS STUPID!

PUNK!

Cena's actually selling these ones. I guess it takes 4 shots.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Punk making sure...


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

He sells it this time!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Punk stole Ziggles kill


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Punk is healed!

its a Christmas Miracle!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

PUNK!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you Punk... again


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

They must've heard our complaining because Cena actually sold that chair shot.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I like Punk in a foul mood.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bed. Thank God.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SPOILER ALERT : I'M COMING HOME.

Oh wait. Nope.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Bed time guys!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

lethal_assassin said:


> Cena getting some tonight. From another fat girl.


Cena fucking fat chicks with style.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Right everyone am off to bed nite all

Best thing about smackdown was punk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Despite that, the show still ends with Cena's music playing...

...amazing. 

Anyway, that last match was decent, first match was decent, and the tag match was great, but the rest of the show sucked balls. Smackdown just missed a good chance to lure in viewers to the show weekly, but oh well.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Great ME!


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Time to jerk off and play Assassins Creed, good night.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow he sold it. I guess the bitchin on Twitter got him to wise up.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

oh sweet , my stream is about to start smackdown over on his DVR. What a nice guy


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm betting this feud is going to be about Punk being fed up with Cena doing terrible things and getting away with it because he's viewed as a hero in any situation


Great idea if that's what it is


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Miz vs Orton = very good
Rey/Kofi vs Alberto/Swagger = very fun
Ziggler vs Cena 2 = Awesome

the rest = shit.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

CM Punk is obviously attacking Cena because he hugged Cole when Punk has already done it like 3 times.. Stealing his Cole Swag


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Bed time guys!


Its about time to nite


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

[email protected] me sitting around for 2 hours watching Tuesday Night Raw

You got me, WWE


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

perro said:


> Punk is healed!
> 
> its a Christmas Miracle!


Do you believe in Santa now, perro?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

EBboy™ said:


> Despite that, the show still ends with Cena's music playing...
> 
> ...amazing.


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

EBboy™ said:


> Despite that, the show still ends with Cena's music playing...
> 
> ...amazing.
> 
> Anyway, that last match was decent, and the tag match was great, but the rest of the show sucked balls. Smackdown just missed a good chance to lure in viewers to the show weekly, but oh well.


wtf? the whole show was good, wtf was wrong with it?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Matthews nearly slipped up there at the end...

Pretty boring Smackdown tonight. It just really seemed like a filler show for USA and was a poor effort if they were trying to gain viewers to Smackdown regularly.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> oh sweet , my stream is about to start smackdown over on his DVR. What a nice guy


Dont watch it again lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> I'm betting this feud is going to be about Punk being fed up with Cena doing terrible things and getting away with it because he's viewed as a hero in any situation
> 
> 
> Great idea if that's what it is


I really hope so. 
Dude's making fat jokes and almost giving his special to a girl, a girl he kissed no less.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Dont watch it again lol


I missed most of it. 
the consensus seems to be that it's not worth watching , but I'm at least gonna check out Miz/Orton


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

My reaction on how Kaval is being booked:


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> I missed most of it.
> the consensus seems to be that it's not worth watching , but I'm at least gonna check out Miz/Orton


Yeah, that's about all you need to see really. Great match.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Apparently, Punk hitting Cena with a chair, in wrestling clothes is a helluva lot more painful, then when Punk did it in street clothes. The more you know.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

^Yeah, what were we thinking! Cena is smart for not selling a chair shot from a commentator.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Where is that guy that promised us 1 million credits....


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> My reaction on how Kaval is being booked:


I was just thinking about this the other day.

But anyway, :lmao


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

lethal_assassin said:


> Where is that guy that promised us 1 million credits....


That was only if Vickie pinned Cena.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

im glad punk showed up , i just wish he wouldve beat the shit out of cena even more, maybe even crippling him. as i said b4, this whole show was just a glorified raw with a few smackdown cameos and a preview to tribute to the troops.

i swear to god if i see another video of either chairs falling on barrett or a preview of tribute to the troops im gonna literally cut my fucking eyes out.

after shows like these, i wish tna would be some actual competition to wwe because its clear this whole week that WWE was just coasting along trying to kill time before the build to the rumble begins. wishful thinking because that wont happen in my lifetime but i felt that i just waisted 2 hours of my life that i will never get back.

And btw, please fire hayes. hes doing an awful job and smackdown just needs a complete overhaul and needs to stop being treated like a red headed step child...


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Geeee said:


> That was only if Vickie pinned Cena.


Oh :cussin:


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Pretty boring SD IMO. Nothing special really. 

-Opening match was alright.
-Rosa looked fantastic! But is DC and Big Show gonna feud? Jeez, I don't know bout you guys but Big Show has been nothing but a the most boring piece of shit in WWE within the last 10 years. No matter what storyline you put the guy in he's just boring! 
-Kaval got squashed. Oh well looks like WWE's gonna try with Drew McIntyre this is opportunity number 2. Let's see if he can impress. Also I wonder how far WWE's gonna take this thing between him and Kelly Kelly?
-Zero interest in the tag match. 
-Cena vs Ziggler was good. They had a much better match last night though. Maybe it's because how the crowd was into it. Tonight's was good as well. Ziggler got lots of offense again, reversing the AA. So that's a good thing. Once again, despite losing Ziggler comes out looking strong. CM Punk attacking Cena with the chair pretty much felt like a replay of last night, but it worked. It was cool. You know the whole 2 consecutive nights thing.

BTW I am convinced that someone in WWE visits this site regularly. Seriously, Cena kissing Vickie was the highlight of the night! It's like they knew we wanted to see that. Heck just last night someone was making a joke about Cena flirting with Vickie.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I wondering if the commentators questioning if Kofi can break through the glass ceiling will lead to something, he is over and I hope they capitalize on it.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

lethal_assassin said:


> Once Kofi got in the match, the fans starting going ape shit. That's a sign Vince, push him.


"he needs more time"


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

kiss the stick said:


> "he needs more time"


"he's black"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> "he's black"


That's the real reason. Unfortunately. *sigh*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> That's the real reason. Unfortunately. *sigh*


Well hopefully with trips getting more power, it will lead to a push that is needed.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> "he's black"


cause that was so detrimental for Lashley


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

perro said:


> cause that was so detrimental for Lashley


Yeah I was being sarcastic, obviously it's impossible to read it since its just text. So that's my bad .


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Great SD! All around good show. I really wish it was on USA on Tuesdays! Opener was really good. The Miz has REALLY improved in the ring. Like he really held his own in that match. I hated how Kaval got squashed at least it looks like a McIntyre push. Kane/Edge needs to end soon, but that Christian reference had me pumped! Rey/Kofi vs. Swagger/Del Rio was a great TV Tag match, I loved that duel top rope dive spot. I actually found myself happy at the end w/ the faces winning  Don't asked me why though, maybe because of the huge pop.

Then finally. Cena kisses Vickie wow  I lol'd. Punk coming out to hit Cena w/ a chair again was awesome. Back-to-back Punk attacks has me VERY excited for what in store for this feud. I love Punk, he's like the voice of 90% of this forum. I loved his dry, commentary and that mixed w/ his flawless heel persona should make for a great clash w/ John Cena. I know a lot of you wanted Punk/Bryan but putting that on the backburner for this is almost worth it. I've always wanted to see these guys face off so it really has me intrigued. Gives us a break for the Nexus stuff, was getting quite bland tbh.


----------



## RKOdebreakerSES (Apr 30, 2010)

LAME! Ziggler has Cena beat AGAIN 2nd night in a row, but ONCE AGAIN Cena pulls the Superman card. This guy's act is just so freakin old it's not funny. He does the exact same thing in every single match and ALWAYS wins. He can't even take a screwjob loss, for goodness sake!


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I wasn't impressed with tonight's SD as a whole and it was pretty clearly just another throwaway show. A few thoughts:

-What was the point of Orton/Miz being on SD? Don't get me wrong it was a pretty decent match but I don't understand why SD guys are left off the card for a straight up RAW match. And why was JoMo not involved in some capacity?

-Drew has improved leaps and bounds and it's a lot of fun to watch. He's finally being given a chance to show some personality and play to the crowd a little and that's a good decision in my mind. It looks like they're still toying with the idea of him turning face although a savage beatdown seems like an odd way to do it.

-I hate that Kaval had to be Drew's victim. Why not a face with less credibility like Barretta or even one of the RAW guys?

-Looks as though we'll be getting a Rhodes/Show feud. While I like that Cody is being given an opportunity to face off with a pseudo-main eventer, I don't know how much getting crushed by Show every week is going to do for him.

-Excellent tag match between Kofi/Rey and Swagger/Del Rio. Very good chemistry between 4 excellent workers. It's nice to see Swagger and Kofi getting to work with 2 guys that are obviously pretty high on the SD totem pole.

-It's time to get the IC strap off Ziggler and let him begin testing the waters of the main event. Another very impressive outing from him tonight against the biggest star in the company is only going to help his stock rise. Vickie played her part to perfection although a normal singles match between Cena and Ziggler could've accomplished the same thing.

-Looks like Kane/Edge will continue until the Rumble which is a little disappointing since I wanted to see Kane in the Rumble match again. I would assume that the momentum of this feud will swing back in Kane's favor now that he's chasing the belt and hopefully it's more entertaining than the last month or so of garbage.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

I like the way the slowly push McIntyre again


----------



## ChiefMorley (Dec 15, 2010)

> Kane/Edge needs to end soon, but that Christian reference had me pumped!


what will happen when christian returns and does nothing of what everyone predicted on this forum?

Next year you will all say the same thing and it wont happen....


----------



## R.K.O is DESTINY (Apr 30, 2005)

so is there a new sd this friday night or the next ones the new years eve sd?


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Kofi outpopped the new World Heavyweight Champion and Rey. That tag match was a lot of fun, and Orton/Miz I thought was really great. Alright show overall.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

rcc said:


> Kofi outpopped the new World Heavyweight Champion and Rey. That tag match was a lot of fun, and Orton/Miz I thought was really great. Alright show overall.


Can't say for sure he outpopped Rey but it seemed like it. He absolutely outpopped Edge, though, whose reactions were rather anemic, frankly.

Orton vs. Miz was almost psychologically flawless. Great work. And Ziggler/Cena II with Special Guest Star Vickie was a blast. The conclusion with Punk laying into Cena was predictable but I enjoyed it nevertheless. Good tag match, yep.

I'm hopeful that Kane/Edge doesn't really go all the way to the 'Rumble. It needs to end long before then, and Kane should be inserted into the 'Rumble match anyhow. I'm seeing it like last year's Rey/Batista feud, which properly went into mid-January on Smackdown but concluded with their cage match. They need to do something like that here, because letting that remain the title feud all the way to the end of January is ridiculous.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Miz/Orton was a very good, better than the one they had at the PPV, Kofi/Mysterio vs Del Rio/Swagger was good and Cena/Ziggler was good again too. So, yeah, some good wrestling and a decent show but it didn't advance anything really.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

ChiefMorley said:


> what will happen *when christian returns *and does nothing of what everyone predicted on this forum?
> 
> Next year you will all say the same thing and it wont happen....


Christian already returned at the Slammys and no-one in the crowd gave a shit then. The guy was at his level in ECW.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

it's pretty amazing how much offense cena gives a guy like ziggler. good show overall.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> it's pretty amazing how much offense cena gives a guy like ziggler. good show overall.


You could argue that it makes him look better when he eventually beats them though, so not entirely self-less.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I really hope Edge/Kane doesn't happen at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem (Nov 20, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I really hope Edge/Kane doesn't happen at the Royal Rumble.
> 
> _________________________________
> _I'm not removing this until:
> -Edge is a 10 Time World Champion._


Edge is already a 10-time champion and you still haven't fixed your signature.

As someone else pointed out, no point in people adding bloat to their signatures if no one is ever gonna acknowledge it when the 'eagerly anticipated event' does come to pass.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

I liked the live SD edition.

I am surprised by the chemistry Orton and Miz have. Those two fit much better together than Orton and Sheamus. Their bout was really entertaining.

Any kind of feud continuation between Edge and Kane doesn't interest me at all. Like most people, I am waiting for the inevitable Christian vs. Edge feud to happen. Hopefully, Kane's title rematch will take place asap, so we can move on.

The tag team match and main event were both enjoyable.


----------



## ChiefMorley (Dec 15, 2010)

> I really hope Edge/Kane doesn't happen at the Royal Rumble.


Go to the WWE PPV section and look for a thread titled "PLANNED ROYAL RUMBLE 2011 main events (spoilers) My guess is you wont be too happy about one of the wwe title matches


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

darnok said:


> Christian already returned at the Slammys and no-one in the crowd gave a shit then. The guy was at his level in ECW.


Did dyou not listen to the crowd? The crowd loved his stint with Edge. :no:


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

darnok said:


> You could argue that it makes him look better when he eventually beats them though, so not entirely self-less.


giving a midcard heel who barely goes over midcard faces clean tons of offense hardly is about making himself look good.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*blows kiss* 
"Glamazon..."


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> giving a midcard heel who barely goes over midcard faces clean tons of offense hardly is about making himself look good.


It makes him look resilient, dogged and enduring - all traits of John Cena's character. It makes him look like an every-man fighter and not someone who is blessed with a natural talent greater than the people in the crowd. When John Cena wrestles, he wins on his guts and determination and it's something that the average person in the crowd can easily emulate and aspire to in their own lives.

So yeah, it does make him look better because the crowd will get behind him more than if he went out and beat the guy with 3 moves. Cena's whole get-up is synergy with the crowd and if he didn't get beaten down for a while, he would lose the very thing which makes him so appealing to the common person.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

CM12Punk said:


> *blows kiss*
> "Glamazon..."


This.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

ok so who is rosa mendez sucking off? she doesnt wrestle but still has a job?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Moonlight_drive said:


> I like the way the slowly push McIntyre again


I don't

Decent show, although it was pretty obviously a throw-away episode, but that was to be expected. I really hope they don't have Kane/Edge at the Rumble though... let it be Del Rio/Edge and have Kane be a dominant force in the Rumble.


----------

